# Single string bass



## jeremyb (Jul 13, 2015)

This thing is super cool, kind of like a refined djentstick!

Guitar Blog: Atlansia Solitaire single-string fretless bass guitar


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 13, 2015)

They have some crazy stuff on here: Home - Atlansia Guitars


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 14, 2015)

I dig it and it's about up my alley for bass talent lol......they have 2 strings that look dope too...

Product Information Basses and Guitars - Atlansia Guitars

Product Information Basses and Guitars - Atlansia Guitars


----------



## asleepinthestarsmusic (Jul 14, 2015)

This reminds me of the Whamola!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z79flS6l7Q


----------



## SD83 (Jul 14, 2015)

Aside from that being the perfect guitar for another generic breakdowncore-band, I like those single string PUs. I think I have seen that before somewhere, but I can't remember where. It's been a while though. Looks like an interesting idea for me, especially for multiscale (oh, and multi-string  ) instruments.


----------



## vilk (Jul 17, 2015)

Also the way it folds up so thin is pretty cool for travel. Light, simple, it would only take up the edge of your backpack and you can cruise around and jam (23 different notes) with whoever. Honestly though I think you should slap at least 2 strings on there just to make it easier to play/double the range. You can get by with 2 strings (99% of pop/punk music?). One string... you're gonna be limited to playing some very, very basic bass lines.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 19, 2015)

SD83 said:


> I like those single string PUs. I think I have seen that before somewhere, but I can't remember where.



NS design electric uprights?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 20, 2015)

I do dig those pups, they look like they're about the size of a quarter. 
As soon as I saw that djentstick video I had a feeling we'd see a gimmicky marketing trend.

Funny thing is I'd totally pick one up if I could.


----------



## redboy (Dec 19, 2015)

It's so unfortunate that most of the Atlantsia hardware has been discontinued. I would love to get my hands on 6 of those headless tuners.


----------

